# ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 final released



## Till (23. Apr. 2014)

ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 is available for download. This release includes new features and many bugfixes.

*What's new in ISPConfig 3.0.5.4*

Support for Apache 2.4.
Support for Ubuntu 13.10 and 14.04.
Support for OpenSuSE 12.3 and 13.1.
Added option to disable a whole client with one click.
Clients can be assigned to another reseller.
Added limit templates for resellers.
Added automatic welcome email for clients.
Added min. password length and strength check.
Add functions that allow clients to add their own nginx directives.
The "Login as client" function is now available for resellers too.
Added support for multiple email addresses in "send copy to" field of the mailbox.
Several other minor features have been added and a lot of bugs have been fixed. Please see release notes for a full list of changes.


-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.5.4.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Wheezy (7.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 14.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 13.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.5
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## planet_fox (23. Apr. 2014)

Funktioniert ohne Probleme

6 Debian Whezzy
1 Debian Lenny


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Apr. 2014)

1 Wheezy ohne Probleme

 Danke für die Arbeit!


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Apr. 2014)

ebenfalls Wheezy ohne Probleme.

Dankee!!! 

Gruß Sven


----------



## logifech (24. Apr. 2014)

Debian Wheezy ebenfalls ohne Probleme, vielen Dank!

PS: habt ihr die ISPConfig App auch geupdatet??


----------



## mulixer (24. Apr. 2014)

Moin,

hab von einem standart Ubuntu Server 12.10 LTS (standard server ohne LAMP, nur ssh) ein dist-upgrade auf 14.04 LTS gemacht, ohne probleme. Dann klassisch LAMP (Apache2.4, PHP5, MySQL, Dovecot) drauf. 
Dann ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 drauf, aber anmeldung mit den default daten sagt "Benutzername oder Passwort ist leer".


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2014)

> Moin,
> 
> hab von einem standart Ubuntu Server 12.10 LTS (standard server ohne LAMP, nur ssh) ein dist-upgrade auf 14.04 LTS gemacht, ohne probleme. Dann klassisch LAMP (Apache2.4, PHP5, MySQL, Dovecot) drauf.
> Dann ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 drauf, aber anmeldung mit den default daten sagt "Benutzername oder Passwort ist leer".


Ein "klassisches lamp" setup reicht für ispconfig nicht, da fehlen dann jede menge pakete. Schau Dir mal die perfect server anleitungen an, die beschreiben die min. systemvoraussetzungen für ein vollständig nutzbares ispconfig setup.


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von logifech:


> PS: habt ihr die ISPConfig App auch geupdatet??


Monitor app? Die funktioniert auch mit der neuen Version.


----------



## mulixer (24. Apr. 2014)

Moin Till,


> Ein "klassisches lamp" setup reicht für ispconfig nicht, da fehlen dann  jede menge pakete. Schau Dir mal die perfect server anleitungen an, die  beschreiben die min. systemvoraussetzungen für ein vollständig nutzbares  ispconfig setup.


Meine vorlage war ja das HowTo von The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 13.04 (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials mit "klassisch" meinte ich das es keine spezielle konfiguration auf dem Ubuntu 14.04 LTS gab welche gegen ISPConfig sprach. Ich setzte es regulär unter Debian 6 ein, jetzt eben mal der versuch mit Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Aber no login....


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2014)

Ok, sorry. Dann hatte ich Dich falsch verstanden. Die perfect server 14.04 anleitung wird in den nächsten Tagen veröffenlicht, es sind ein paar kleine Änderungen notwendig, aber das meiste sollte auch mit der 13.04 anleitung funktionieren.

kein login weist meist auf ein mysql Verbindungsproblem hin. Schau mal mit phpmyadmin, ob die dbispconfig Datenbank da ist und ob Du Dich mit den mysql zugangsdaten in der ispconfig config.inc.php Datei mit phpmyadmin einloggen kannst.


----------



## mulixer (24. Apr. 2014)

Kein Thema, per phpmyadmin komme ich an die DB. Ich hab unter http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...3-0-5-4-mit-ubuntu-14-04-lts-kein-login-8049/ mal ein Posting erstellt. Is ja jetzt eigentlich ein anderes Thema als dieses hier.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## byteraider (24. Apr. 2014)

*Welcome-Mail - kein Absender?*

Hallo Miteinander

Ich habe leider ein kleines Problem mit dem Update: Habe das Welcome-Mail eingerichtet, was auch sauber funktioniert.

Nur: Beim Empfänger der E-Mail erscheint kein Absender. Ich habe dann auch den Header der Mail geprüft, da steht auch wirklich "From: <>" drin.

Frage: Wie kriege ich hier einen Absender rein? Unter System/Einstellungen/E-Mail ist bereits ein Administrator eingetragen.

Ansonsten: Update funktioniert (Centos), die neuen Features machen Spass. Guter Job!

Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten und schöne Grüsse 
Patrick


----------



## Laubie (24. Apr. 2014)

Auch gerade 3 x auf debian 7 - Kisten aktualisiert.

Alles ohne Probleme. 

Daaankeeee!!!


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von byteraider:


> Hallo Miteinander
> 
> Ich habe leider ein kleines Problem mit dem Update: Habe das Welcome-Mail eingerichtet, was auch sauber funktioniert.
> 
> ...


Hast Du denn korrekte email Daten für den Admin unter System > Interface config gesetzt?


----------



## nowayback (24. Apr. 2014)

hi,

update lief problemlos durch auf debian 7, wie bei allen anderen auch, aber entweder ist es noch keinem aufgefallen oder ich bin der einzige betroffene... 


```
RKHunter ist nicht installiert, deshalb gibt es keine Protokolldatei
```
Das steht in Überwachung -> Protokolldateien -> Rkhunter protokoll anzeigen drin.

Rkhunter ist installiert und das Logfile liegt unter /var/log/rkhunter.log samt Inhalt.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## byteraider (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Till

Unter "System" habe ich kein "Interface config" (habe die Oberfläche extra auf UK-Englisch umgestellt).

Aber wenn Du "Main Config" meinst: ja, im Feld Administrators Mail steht eine gültige Adresse und Use SMTP ist deaktiviert.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Feanwulf (25. Apr. 2014)

3 x Debain 7 Update durch!


----------



## Hirbod (29. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

2x Debian Wheezy ohne Probleme.
Hat jemand von euch eigentlich eine Anleitung, wie ich auf Debian von Apache 2.2.22 auf 2.4.x updaten kann? Offiziell wird das anscheinend nicht angeboten, ich würde gerne aber mal so langsam von den Vorteilen Seitens Apache 2.4 profitieren.

Vielen Dank für die gute Arbeit und den tollen Support hier.

LG
Hirbod


----------



## nowayback (29. Apr. 2014)

Schau doch einfach mal direkt nach


> jessie (testing) (httpd): HTTP-Server Apache
> 2.4.9-1: amd64 armel armhf i386 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 mips mipsel powerpc s390x sparc
> sid (unstable) (httpd): HTTP-Server Apache
> 2.4.9-1: alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390x sparc


So bekommst du problemlos also die 2.4er version.


----------

